# Some NPR, Christian Radio Hearing Stern



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://stocks.wired.com/fq/wired/story.asp?story=58058043


> BALTIMORE (AP) -- Some commuters hoping to ease into their day with National Public Radio or Christian broadcasts are hearing shock jock Howard Stern instead.
> 
> Their favorite stations aren't broadcasting Stern's show, which has moved to satellite radio provider Sirius. Instead, poorly installed or defective satellite radio units, which act as mini-FM transmitters, are being blamed.


More....

I imagine this could be rather disturbing.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

I am throwing a BS flag on this. An isolated incident or two maybe, but 60 complaints. Whatever. Religous Right trying to find a way to get to Howard. My buddies try to listen to mine while we're driving and it's only good for about a car length on a station with no reg radio on it. 

I agree it would be disturbing however to go from Christian radio to the Stern show.

So are cops going to start writing tickets for unlicensed broadcast??

If this thing gets legs it could spell trouble for Sirius. They would have to get rid of the modulators or purchase bandwidth all across the country (good luck with that).

Good find Richard


----------



## findwaldo (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks for posting, Richard. My wife has heard Howard Stern's show (first language was the tip off, then Howard was mentioned the last time) at least three times while listening to a station at 89.3 here in NH.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

This should be interesting to watch how the FCC deals with this one. Stern's show and the other one, Bubba the Love Sponge, are extremely over the top and highly inapropriate for general audiences.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

99.5 WDCX Christian Radio is transformed into XM 202 Opie & Anthony or XM 42 Liquid Metal if you’re next to me (done purposely). I should start using the cassette adaptor for the better sound quality, but the Roady XT has a powerful FM modulator. I have my own car antenna disconnected so I can’t pick up anything on FM expect for my internal stuff.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

dpd146 said:


> I agree it would be disturbing however to go from Christian radio to the Stern show.


Yeah, I bet those Howard Stern fans are miffed about it.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

This is a variant of one of the oldest tricks in the UHF TV book.

In the good old days, a poorly rated UHF non-network station would "mistakenly" show a few minute of porn at 2 AM. They would "self-report" to the FCC and "appoligize" in the local papers. 

"Channel 37 is very sorry, it was a failure of the automatic system (or in the even older days, a station employee who was privately watching porn)" and it won't happen again." says the station manager in the local fishwrap.

And thousands or readers say "I didn't know there was a Channel 37."

Which was the point of the whole exercise. 

A SSR and Stern sink lower and lower off the radar, a new publicity stunt is trotted out every week to gain attention to an act that has grown tired.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The worst case scenario is that the FCC ends up banning personal devices that transmit audio on the FM band, and then Sirius and XM will be forced to deactivate all FM Transmitting radios and provide replacements. I think the UK already banned similar devices as well.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://yahoo.reuters.com/stocks/Quo...6-04-27_11-41-24_WEN5888&symbol=XMSR.O&rpc=44
It's not only Sirius....



> XM also said the U.S. Federal Communications Commission has said that XM's Delphi XM SKYFi2 radio has a transmitter is not in compliance with the applicable emission limits.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Its not just Sat radio that uses FM modulator, they would have to ban the ones for MP3's, Ipods, and similar devices.

The FCC should designate a channel for use with modulators.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If the Federal Censorship Corporation is looking into the SkyFi 2, they should also look at the Roady XT which has the strongest FM mod I've ever heard.

Another thing I like to do, just to be an ass, if I happen to park next to a car that has a bumper sticker on it for WDCX or the Catholic station, 107.1 or 101.7 forget which one it is, guess which frequency they FM mod gets set at? And I don’t power my unit down when I get out of my car. So if Granny Gertrude really does listen to that station she displays on the back of her 1985 Chevy Caprice wagon, she’s now listening to my boys Opie & Anthony or the music styles of Napalm Death has she leaves the parking lot.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Another thing I like to do, just to be an ass


Everybody has to be good at something.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I bet he also drives through the drive-through line at McDonalds, places his order and then exits the line and drives off so that everyone else's orders get screwed up.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Everybody has to be good at something.


Very true :lol:



> I bet he also drives through the drive-through line at McDonalds, places his order and then exits the line and drives off so that everyone else's orders get screwed up.


Never thought of that before, I'm going out later and I just might try that, thanks for the idea :lol: Actually, I never use drive thrus, it's usually faster to order in and take out rather then being wrapped around the parking lot twice.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> If the Federal Censorship Corporation is looking into the SkyFi 2, they should also look at the Roady XT which has the strongest FM mod I've ever heard.
> 
> Another thing I like to do, just to be an ass, if I happen to park next to a car that has a bumper sticker on it for WDCX or the Catholic station, 107.1 or 101.7 forget which one it is, guess which frequency they FM mod gets set at? And I don't power my unit down when I get out of my car. So if Granny Gertrude really does listen to that station she displays on the back of her 1985 Chevy Caprice wagon, she's now listening to my boys Opie & Anthony or the music styles of Napalm Death has she leaves the parking lot.


The Sky Fi2 has apparently passed muster with the FCC. The XT ay be another matter. And accorting to today's announcement Sirius may have problems as well.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I will bet my life the Roady XT will not pass. The guy I work with brought in a cheap little radio that doesn't have an antenna, and I'm able to pick up my Roady XT with my truck parked at the other end of the parking lot.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

KyL416 said:


> The worst case scenario is that the FCC ends up banning personal devices that transmit audio on the FM band, and then Sirius and XM will be forced to deactivate all FM Transmitting radios and provide replacements. I think the UK already banned similar devices as well.


The UK has not yet banned such devices. http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/5180958.stm


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

findwaldo said:


> Thanks for posting, Richard. My wife has heard Howard Stern's show (first language was the tip off, then Howard was mentioned the last time) at least three times while listening to a station at 89.3 here in NH.


How funny would it be if the FCC slapped stern with a fine for indecency on FM for this...I would laugh my [email protected]@ off!!!

I hate what the FCC does but the potential irony is soooo delicious.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

dpd146 said:


> Its not just Sat radio that uses FM modulator, they would have to ban the ones for MP3's, Ipods, and similar devices.
> 
> The FCC should designate a channel for use with modulators.


It should be a range of say 3 channels -- lets say 88.3, 89.3, and 107.5, allowing for a group of vehicles near one another to not blead over one another with no options...

Could you imagin having 3 semis, a minivan, and you all using the same modulator frequendy in the same area? and then you have the iPod modulators and everything else (not to mention all of the low power school and religious stations in the 88-90 range, which brings us to square one) It is clear, to me anyway, that one and only one reserved low-power channel would be nuts...


----------

